# Emergency Management



## jno51 (May 15, 2012)

Our Government Keeps running TV adds locally here asking if we are ready for a tragedy ? I just wanted to let them know I am working on it. An IPA, American Ale, Bottled, American Ale fermenting as well as a Cabernet. I am working on it, it just takes a little time, and sure worth every minute.


----------



## jno51 (May 15, 2012)

Hard at work.


----------



## alelover (May 15, 2012)

You got to be ready for anything.


----------

